# Another Possible New Guy



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

I am in southwest Missouri and I am looking to get into Boer goats strictly for meat production. I have 10 acres that I can start with, but I have another 10to add to my total but only if I can handle the first 10. I don't plan on jumping in with more than what I think I can handle. To be honest, I am looking to turn a profit at this adventure, but I know the learning curve could long. While I have visited 2 farms in the area, they have been farms that are geared towards show versus meat production.

Does anyone know of a true commercial boer goat farmer near me. I am willing to drive 100 miles in any direction to go and visit.

From what I have picked up so far, I hear it worth spending a few good dollars on your buck. But does are a dime a dozen. But of course do your due diligence and check the health of anything you buy.

The land I have is complete covered with grass that I brush hog currently. I do have a pond on it as well. I know shelter and fencing is key. Once I have the fence up and shelter made, it will be time to purchase. But I really need advise on where to go and look/learn more.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Brian


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't do too much "brush hogging". Goats like brush and you might be destroying some of your new goat's favorite eats. In theory, boer goat shows are supposed to be selecting for traits of productive meat goats. I wouldn't discount someone's goats because they show. Goats are not easy. I hate to say that because I love mine so, but it's the truth. There are probably better ways to make money with livestock on 20 acres.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

You know I had to laugh at the "make money" - I swear I don't know how any farmer survives by the time you feed, provide vet care, shelter, loss of a baby, initial purchase price, waiting for them to get old enough to breed, then wait for kidding time, and on and on. I don't do meat goats for sale but I have read that you would want a processing plant close by and then find someone who wants to buy your all goats as soon as they are ready to butcher. Having said that I love my little goats. I do milk and have one client who takes most of my milk I produce and that is a whole gallon every week!!! Not getting rich that is for sure.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, goats for meat didn't work for me either, so went show type quality and I do make good money. 
But of course, if there are too many expenses, it does hit the pocket book. 
At least you want them to pay for their own feed, meds ect. 

With a good registered FB or high percentage foundation stock to start, you can sell to all avenues. 
I have access to registered, meat to commercial. Because all my goats are registered FB stock.
If some offspring do not make the cut, they are not registered. 

You will need a lot of meat type goats to turn any good profit, the higher the numbers the better. But also you have to raise them up to a certain weight/age in order to sell them to the market or privately for meat. 
With good quality registered to commercial kids, you will make more money and it will be at 3 months old for a profit turn around, a lot earlier than, the ones going for meat.

Yes, definitely a buck makes your herd.

I had a friend who was into brushing, he was always broke and never paid. So he got out of it.

Having a pond the worry would be liverflukes.

With a good pasture they will need roughage(hay).
Loose salt and minerals with copper and selenium in it, free choice.
Fresh water

Fencing, if a dog can get in, a goat can get out. 
You also have to prepare for kids, they can get through about any little opening.

Do not go to an auction yard for goats or any animal unless you are prepared for possibly someone else's problem.
When you look at goats to buy, go to a farm, you want to see healthy well cared for looking goats. If you see lumps, limping, illness, thin goats, stay away. Not a good starter herd potential.


----------



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys. As my research continues I will not be doing anything until spring IF anything at all. But I still need to visit a farm that is strictly for meat production. While I do respect and admire the "show" aspect of goats, I don't think its for me at this time. Even though I will end up buying from a farm that is geared more towards show than meat production. 

Since I am partnering with my neighbor, we are not sure if we should invest as little as possible to see how its goes. Or spends few bucks on a good buck and let him at it with 5-8 does. 

I do agree with the person that suggested that in order to make money (side money) your best chance is with a high number of goats even though your costs will rise as the number of goats rise. But at some point there has to be some sort of margin that can deal with some lose and still be able to turn a significant profit in good years. But what do I know, I have never done it! HA! 

I know my land is the ideal spot. We can set it up to rotate the herd as needed. But more research has to be done as far as who to sell to? (stock yards) and timing everything to sell when prices are in out favor which can also coincide with certain ethic holidays that demand goat meat at certain weights and stages of life, so I have been told......

Does anyone know about a farm in Damascus Arkansas that raises TexMaster goes goats?

Again, thanks for each of your opinions!

Brian


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are very welcome.

The higher the numbers on your foundation stock, the more vaccines, of say CD&T if you are giving it, it helps protect against overeating disease and tetanus, there is also worming, cocci treatment, illness, delousing, hoof trimming, ect, all must be done to have a healthy herd. It is a lot of hard work. I had 24 does at one time, plus 2 bucks and man that about killed me, so I dropped my numbers. 
Do know, just because someone sells show quality animals doesn't mean they have to show them. You want the quality meat goat who does have length, width, big bone and muscle in order to get that weight yield for more production meat per pound. If you get a standard skinny boned ect goats you won't have that good meat to sale per lb. There is no comparison. Quality goats reach that target weight earlier. Spending that extra for good stock within your budget is wise to start. If the numbers get too high, you may have to hire someone to help out.

There are ethnic groups who get pretty picky in what they want. In your area you will have to see what is around you on what they prefer. 
Time frames for their holidays can be difficult along with a certain strict weight ect. It can be a pain. Also one group, will want to kill and butcher the animal right on your property. Do know your laws in your state on it because where I live, it is illegal to sell to someone and allow them to butcher on your property. Also if you sell meat already cut and wrapped, it must be USDA stamped and legal. Selling on the hoof is the best way to go.
Auctions can be good and bad. One week you may get good money while the next you may take major loss. You never know what will happen on that day, it is just a surprise. 

Of course you cannot have meds in there systems when ready to butcher.

Starting out smaller is wise, if you never had goats before. It is a lot of work the more you have with care. You cannot just throw them in a field and think they will be OK. They need loose salt and minerals as well as hay for roughage. Winter they do need more than just pasture feed there is no nutrients in there it is mostly moisture content.
Goats can have twins, trips ect and your numbers can explode with just a few goats. So if 8 does give birth to twins, that makes it 16 kids give or take depending on the numbers. 

I thought I would make a profit with selling just meat goats. I was wrong. I only broke even or in the negative. I also didn't like when people came to my place and tried to talk me down on my prices. When I had them at fair market prices. I always checked the nearby auction yard website for going prices and the buyers said I was charging too much. Not an enjoyable thing. I also had people who didn't speak English come here, some would bring a translator, while some didn't so I had to call a friend to help understand. 

Rotating is an excellent idea.


----------



## HarvestHill2017 (Dec 3, 2016)

How long did you try selling? Did you mostly rely on your own clientele? Or did you sell more to the sell barn? In my area the prices I have seen are between $2.75 - $3.00 a lb.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

5 years, we did the auction way, was frustrating though, we took the goats in when we thought the prices would be higher and to our surprise, we took a hit with a lower week for goat prices. Not what we expected. 

We sold off of our property with ethnic groups, who seen our ad or word of mouth. 
This is when we had the right goat types for the holiday periods. It is hard to hit them all at the right time frame and weight ect.
You must have a good weighing scale, if you do not, it is easy to underestimate weight on the hoof. 
We also sold to people just wanting to buy goats for eating. They would always talked us down, we had to sell down the numbers, kinda stuck, so we did give in and dropped our prices to move them. 
This was many years ago and didn't work out for us.


----------

